# Can we charge the patient



## companey (Aug 24, 2010)

My Ophthalmologist does Lacrimal plug inserts for dry eyes.  Medicare bundles the supply with the insertion.  We have noticed that some private payers are also bundling.  My doctor wants to know if we can have the Medicare patients sign a ABN and receive payment from the patient and can we have the comercial insurance sign a waiver stating if insurance doesn't cover that they will be billed?  I don't know if we can and would like to get a answer to my doctor.

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## cheermom68 (Aug 24, 2010)

*bundled services*

For Medicare, bundled services cannot be charged to the patient, even with an ABN.
LeeAnn


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 25, 2010)

For most insurance, if you are contracted (par) with them, you also cannot bill the patient for bundled services.


----------



## companey (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank You for your reply.  It has been very helpful.

Jessica


----------

